

Minimalist Hacker News reader with material design - kpgx
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kasungamlath.hackernews

======
kpgx
Hello everyone!, this is a app I have being working on recently. I know there
are number of HN readers on android. But I couldn't find a one for my tastes.
So I stated developing this app. News articles, comments open in default
browser of the device. Click on title of the item to open the article and
anywhere else to open comments. Swipe down to refresh. Swipe left and right to
change the tabs. This is only the first phase of application. Lot of functions
yet to be implement (you can read more in google play listing). Before
developing further I would love to have some feedback. BTW I'm a CS
undergraduate.Thank you.!

